# AEP Recreation Land



## bigmikeslaven (Mar 12, 2006)

Does anyone have any information about the AEP recreation lands around Zanesville? I like to camp and fish and have read it might be a good place to do both. I live in Cincinnati and am not too familiar with that neck of the woods so any info at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Go to www. aep.com or the ohio dnr website. There are free permits and maps of the area. The place is called Recreation land, Ohio Power by us oldtimers. In the Southeast Ohio forums you will find posts about AEP.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

here is a website where you can print out your free permit (need to have it to go down there and camp,hunt, fish,etc.), get a map of the area, and where all the campsites are.

http://www.aep.com/environmental/stewardship/recland/maps.htm

Jake


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

AEP is truly amazing. check the southeast forums. DO NOT hesitate to go down there. Even if the fishing is tough the view alone was worth the trip for me.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I suggest a float tube or kayak. These lakes and ponds are very hard to fish from the bank. It's a great time and as peaceful as it gets. Watch out beavers they'll bite your leg off....


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

A float tube, kayak or some other small type craft is a must. As FishJunky said, most of these lakes & ponds are hard to fish from the bank. Be prepared for a hike. Unless they have changed it since I was down there last, you can't drive in to where you want to go. Sounds like a pain but it is worth all the trouble.

LoweBoat


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

AEP is truly a site to see. Once you get there you won't want to leave. The bass fishing is great. Like everyone has told you you really need a boat, float tube, or some kind of inflatable. It is a site to see. Make sure you take a camera with you, a big bass needs to be remembered. I am going down soon wit haka Jeff G THE GUMMY MAN soon to camp and do some fishing. He camps down there all the time. He took me down last year and we had a ball. 
B


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Whitebass, Let me know when you go down with jeffgummy and I'll tag along.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Maybe, I'll be deep in the woods turkey huntin and shroomin. If I stumble upon any "new" ponds I'll let ya'll know.  Everyone ought to get an OGF sticker for the vehicle.


----------



## Fun-Outdoors (Feb 16, 2006)

Im new to the site. Live out east and been fishin as long as I can remember. 40 ++++ years. I started reading these threads right after the boat show in Columbus when I found out about this site. I think it has to be about the best fishing info in the state. This is my first time writing but I have to know. Where or how do I get an OGF Sticker for my Trucks?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to the home page, left side, OGF merchandise



http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=store


----------

